

Sex drive-in opens for business in Switzerland - jacobr
http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/26/20192594-sex-drive-in-opens-for-business-in-switzerland

======
jacobr
I wonder what it is in West/Central European cultures that make them
relatively tolerant of prostitution, even publicly. Just mentioning something
like this in Sweden would be unthinkable.

~~~
CHsurfer
US expat living in Switzerland here.

Zurich used to have a really bad crime problem associated wiith drug addicts.
Google 'needle park'. They started to provide the drugs for free in clinics,
tied with option conselling, etc. The difference is really remarkable. Now,
Zurich feels much safer than most other cities it's size.

This seems to be a similar approach, based on the good results of their drug
policy.

------
WayneDB
"Hey, can we stop at that Starbucks?" ... "I really don't think we have time
for a hand-job right now!"

\- Idiocracy

